# diatom bloom? but green algae?



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

is it okay to have feather like green algae coming off of the diatom bloom?


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

yes, but I would use scissors once in a while to trim them and make them look nice, like a plant


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

terryap said:


> yes, but I would use scissors once in a while to trim them and make them look nice, like a plant



you are joking right?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

jjtf00 said:


> you are joking right?


got me wondering too LOL.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

hair algae?


----------

